# connected tanks



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

So my favorite fantasy tank(s) would be a series of tanks around the room in a circle - maybe a series of 75s, but all connected by large tubes that the fish can swim through. Ideally there'd be a good strong current going through so that fish that like swimming can make the circle. With a strong enough pump, one could even manage some multiple level or shore area tanks.

Has anyone seen a set up like this? I'm not sure what sort of material would be amenable to this sort of manipulation.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

This would be doable. I would go with acrylic tanks and acrylic tubes to connect them for ease of construction and weight. The amount of water you could pump from one end to the other would be limited by the tube diameter as the water flowing through those tubes would equalize the height of the water in each tank. I would be more comfortable with a drain and return in each tank. If it were a complete circle controlling the flow of the water to only go one direction through the tubes would be "difficult".


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting project to tackle. 
A similar creation was posted on the forum a while back. Here is thread describing the process: Three aquariums connected with fish bridges


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh I like that set up - different than I'd been visualizing since I was thinking of short sections somehow welded into the sides - the siphon setup seems much more stable and useful what with being able to make water changes.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

You can find large bulkheads online. For the tubing you might need to find a local plastic specialist. A series of tanks with a 12" long, 12" wide tube would look sweet.


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

You can do it with 2" clear PVC and bulkheads with out it being ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

What do you mean bulkheads?


----------



## daniel_ratti (Jan 1, 2013)

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewitem. ... MgodeEIAog


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

Pricewise, you probably want to go to jehmco for 2" bulkheads:

http://www.jehmco.com/html/bulkhead_fittings.html


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried heating some sort of clear plastic to create a smooth bend in it?


----------

